# Chronicles of Ramlar: Pathfinder Edition



## JohnPrescott (Mar 1, 2015)

Just launched at midnight! Already have our first backer within the first hour of launch! Please have a look see and if you want to see more of the great art inside head on over to our FB page and take a look!
Best and Thanks!,
John Prescott

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1206128347/chronicles-of-ramlar-rpg-pathfinder-edition-0

Facebook Page : https://www.facebook.com/PathfinderRamlar?ref=bookmarks


----------



## JohnPrescott (Mar 2, 2015)

We've had a *GREAT* first day on our Kickstarter project. *Over 1K* in pledges! Thanks to those of you who have clicked through the links and gave us a look see. Below are a few things that our Kickstarter project will bring to the Pathfinder table and your gaming sessions just in case your were wondering.

*One Roll Combat* - to shorten those lengthy fights we've all had using Pathfinder.
*Momentum* - carry on your greet deeds during your round of combat to your next round of combat.
*Ability Contest* - Our way of staging social combat.
*Demeanor/Theme* -  throw away all those adding up numbers to level or multiclass. This simple system does it all for you. we're serious, it does it all.
*Combat Maneuver Design System* - make your attacks *Iconic* or *Legendary*. With this new mechanic you will surely stand out from the crowd. The limit is only up to you.

Find out more about these new mechanics and more over at our Kickstarter page and when your done there click on through to our FB page to see more of the stunning artwork that's inside our pages.

Kickstarter: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1206128347/chronicles-of-ramlar-rpg-pathfinder-edition-0/description

Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/PathfinderRamlar?ref=bookmarks

As a treat here is a piece of artwork that's inside: A new race called the Spirinari; both donning their much sought after Spirit Bone armor.  Illustration by Mark Tedin.


----------



## JohnPrescott (Mar 4, 2015)

*New Add-On Added (Hardcover Purchase)*

After numerous requests, we've added the option to buy a Hardcover edition of CoR in the Add-On section. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1206128347/chronicles-of-ramlar-rpg-pathfinder-edition-0/comments


----------



## JohnPrescott (Mar 6, 2015)

*New Add-Ons coming this Saturday!*

We will be adding two new Add-Ons to our KS tomorrow. Stay tuned and see what they are! For Fantastic Art Friday here is a piece by Ron Spencer depicting a battle between one of our Brute Werewolves and small band of Frorinians from The Chill. They aren't doing to well, are they? Yes, our werewolves aren't like most. The size in the illustration below is correct.


----------



## JohnPrescott (Mar 7, 2015)

Did you know that the Chronicles of Ramlar had novels done set in the game world? Well, we did,and I am pleased to announce that we have added the 2 Chronicles of Ramlar novels to the Add-On section. These are Book I&II of The Redemption Trilogy by Alana Abbott. Book 3 is published by Alana Abbott herself and a link to where you can purchase it from will be provided with the purchase of the two books.

_"These first books take you into the world of Eranon and immerses you in it's ways and customs, and also takes you on a journey far from the norm of fantasy novels. A great read to get your feet wet in the world of Eranon." _John Prescott



Check out the Kickstarter page for more! 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1206128347/chronicles-of-ramlar-rpg-pathfinder-edition-0

Check out the FB page for more great art and info!  https://www.facebook.com/PathfinderRamlar


----------



## JohnPrescott (Mar 12, 2015)

*A Bonus for $10.00 and up Pledges!*


Just wanted to let all of you know that if you pledge $10.00 or more you will receive a free one month subscription to Adventure A Week dot com. So out of the myriad of locales located within Eranon's soils you can be sure to have a ready made adventure right at you fingertips to drop in for one of your gaming sessions! You can check out all the goodies at www.adventureaweek.com

Best,

John Prescott


----------

